# Health insurance question



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife's cardiologist ordered echocardiogram. She got it done the price of it was $2,000 and I'm wondering if anyone else ever got one of these in that sounds to be about the normal price. the insurance company turned the entire amount over to us to pay because our deductible was not met yet. The hospital told us sometimes the insurance company makes them adjust the price down about $700 on this procedure she did not know why in this case they chose not to. I called the insurance company and ask them why they did not require the hospital to adjust the price of the procedure down $772 like they normally do.. she said because I am on a high-deductible plan, they will not require the hospital to adjust the price down. Kind of makes you wonder sometimes


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yah, but now your deductible will be met sooner although 2K outa pocket sucks.

My wife had an echo done yesterday, 2016 her insurance picked up the entire cost of it, this time she had an $142 co-pay, specialist was still $45 though.

Remember though, Obamacare was never about getting everybody insurance, it was just another massive redistribution of wealth.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a trip to the emergency room back in December with a "pain in my chest" (right side, up high).

They panicked!!! Heart monitor, EKG, blood pressure, blood tests, ...., overnight stay, stress test.

I kept telling them, "you press here--IT HURTS! Press hard enough and I'll deck you!"

But, they heard "chest" and "pain" and Medicare Complete and they saw dollar signs. $9700 and they couldn't tell me what was going on, but my heart was good.

On the plus side, I had one of the best meals I've ever had in St. Louis.

Ralph


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

endow....BULL...even though you had not reach y. our deductible your claim is suppose to be repriced as it is service of your insurance. If it were me I would call them back on this and not settle for that answer. I believe they will discount it if you were to hit your deductible. I would have setup to record the phone call and tell them you are doing so. I would ask for the person's name who tells you that. Then I would contract your state Department of Insurance and file complaint on the insurance company for that is part of your insurance contract, I have very very little doubt of that.

It is possible it is different in your state but since this is Obamacare which is Federal Law would think it must apply to ever state.

I am insurance agent and have never know of health insurance company to not require such a claim be repriced. If I can help PM me. Kenneth


----------



## Thorim1961 (May 2, 2019)

rjmoses said:


> I had a trip to the emergency room back in December with a "pain in my chest" (right side, up high).
> 
> They panicked!!! Heart monitor, EKG, blood pressure, blood tests, ...., overnight stay, stress test.
> 
> ...


Probably the most expensive one too lol


----------

